# Verkaufe aktuelle Logitech Mäuse



## makoto68 (2. Oktober 2017)

*Verkaufe aktuelle Logitech Mäuse*

*
Verkaufe 3 Top-Gaming-Mäuse*

Beide mit dem aktuell besten Sensor: *PMW3366*

1x Logitech G-Pro - für 30.- Euro (Porto inkl.)

1x Logitech G-403 - für 30.- Euro (Porto inkl.)


Diese hat "nur" Lasersensor

1x Logitech G302 Daedalus Prime für 20.- Euro (Porto inkl.)


Mäuse sind in einem absolut neuwertigen Zustand, habe diese eigentlich zum Shape-Testen für Quake Champions gekauft. Natürlich sieht man an den Pads leichte Gebrauchsspuren, aber das ist ja schon nach 10min Gebrauch normal.

Maus kommt ohne Originalverpackung gut verpackt als Päckchen. Bezahlung per Paypal.

Kontakt bitte per PN - Danke


----------

